# Best recording of Alkan's Concerti da camera?



## DoubleConcerto (1 mo ago)

What is the best recording of Alkan's Concerti da camera? I couldn't find much discussion about them here.

I'm particularly interested in Concerto da camera No. 2 in C-sharp Minor. 

Thanks!


----------

